
Apple to serve as regulator for iPhone app distribution - kirubakaran
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/02/29/apple_to_serve_as_regulator_for_iphone_app_distribution.html
======
pchristensen
Surprise! Big freaking surprise - who would have guesses that the iPhone SDK
would encourage centralized control instead of openness?

